

Show HN: We built our first app 100% by ourselves as 2 front end developers - jonathanbird
https://targeted.io/?

======
redmattred
Nice work, looks like a solid product and solves a real need. Any
differentiation or unique twist compared to litmus?

------
KukicAdnan
Looks really good. Congrats.

Not sure I like the pricing though.

------
shutton
Really like the design, nicely done.

------
foobarfizzbuzz
I'm not sure why it's relevant that you're 2 front end developers? Literally
anyone can learn how to program.

~~~
jxm262
"Literally anyone can learn how to program" \- really, was that necessary? Of
course "anyone" can be come a chemical engineer, accountant, etc.. pick
whatever field you choose. The obvious point they're trying to make is that
they're probably new to backend development and want to showcase something
they've made.

Anyway, I think this looks pretty clean, so kudos and keep up the work! I envy
good designers because I can't seem to create up with any decent front end on
my own.

